# Cole 4 cylinder holt from castings



## enginebob (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anybody built this engine? I was wondering because after I get some education in building engines I wanted to build a holt.
EB


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Bob, I applaud your ambitions. I might just say that the Holt is way beyond the novices abilities. The machining takes some very creative setups to complete. If I could recommend an IC. engine I would start out with a single cylinder either from bar stock or a casting kit. You can gain alot of knowledge and you won't get frustrated with the complexities of a multicylinder engine.
gbritnell


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Aug 11, 2009)

If you are interested in a bar stock engine I would recommend Jerry Howell's (www.jerry-howell.com)Powerhouse - pretty straight forward and a nice running engine.  Just my .02 worth.
Brad


----------



## hudmut (Aug 26, 2009)

Well if your still going to have ago iv just orded a crank case for one : but ov got a mate with a edm to to the line boring for me ?


----------



## rustycar (Sep 21, 2009)

Just about finished with my Holt. Got to install the radiator tomorrow and install the fuel tank and we should be about ready for the burn test. Wasn't an easy model to build but was fun and challenging.


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 21, 2009)

the holt is a very challenging engine to build and if you make a mistake you most likely have to order a new casting.

i started to build one about 10 years ago and after finishing the crankcase i just didn't feel like building the rest.

i sold the engine to a guy and he then sold it to someone else and i think it has been sold about 3 other times since.

now having said that, it makes a wonderful engine (just look at mr britnell's ) but it is a BIG project.

chuck


----------

